# The problem with Alternative energy



## Satcomer (Mar 20, 2012)

I just read the Ars Technica article Study: alternative energy has barely displaced fossil fuels and have mixed feelings. 

I know in my old haunt (in Upstate New York) where I still have family members the new Wind Farm installed 7 years ago barely work. The veal to install these wind farms in the countryside they didn't take in the factor of the electrical infrastructure could not handle the electrical surges and burned out 100 of miles of wires. So still today when driving past it (they are visage on top of a 1000 foot hill) you can only see one of 50 giant wind mills turn at one time.  To me that was a very sad situation and to this day it still a mess! So unless get some real local electrical engineering brains behind them, when  installing these giant wind mill farms, especially in rural areas!!!  

Plus I have seen other place across this nation and see giant wind mill farm with only a few of the 100s of mills running at the time.  So I am starting to think these "greenies" need to start thinking things through and not go on political capital. IMHO if you keep going the same exact way and you never get to make a dent in fossil fuels!


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 30, 2012)

Wind farms generate a lot of angst and debate here in Wales. Much of the Welsh countryside is now (in the opinion of many) blighted by wind farms. Given they generate a small fraction of electricity for the UK grid, many question the cost of erecting them. 

To make matters worse the construction contracts are going to Polish and German firms so they are not even creating local jobs.

The offshore wind farms are less intrusive, but cost more to erect in the sea.

I don't think many governments can get past the 'nuclear' problem as nuclear power is cheaper than many of the alternatives.


----------

